# More Octoberfest...German Potato Salad



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I don't know if I have had German potato salad, but it sure does look gooooood.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Jim, Here’s how I made it...
To this little bowl of boil potato’s...
remove skins and slice...add chopped red onions.
in a separate bowl put about Two tablespoons of white vinegar,
about two tablespoons water, About 1 to 2 teaspoons sugar, about
1 teaspoon of mustard, salt & pepper to taste...whip together and put on potatoes,
then add a few pinches of dried dill and mix ...Lastly, add crumpled bacon
with a little bit of the bacon fat...Serve warm.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

OH GAD, I love warm German Potato Salad!


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Two Knots said:


> Jim, Here’s how I made it...
> To this little bowl of boil potato’s...
> remove skins and slice...add chopped red onions.
> in a separate bowl put about Two tablespoons of white vinegar,
> ...


I like to use small red potatoes. Boil and chop with skins and all.

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

rjniles said:


> I like to use small red potatoes. Boil and chop with skins and all.
> 
> Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


Yes, they’re good with red potatoes!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I was right, I have never had that kind of potato salad. The kind Judy makes has mustard and mayo, onions, pickle, celery, and some other stuff, I haven't made any but Judy's is soooooo gooooood.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I made this the other day. Thought it needed something else, then after we finished eating I was putting dishes away and noticed the red onion still sitting on the counter. 
Gonna try it again soon though, except this time with all of the ingredients.


----------

